# wie viel Kühlfläche?



## tapsebaer (9. Juli 2015)

*wie viel Kühlfläche?*

hallo,
ich wollte mich mal erkundigen wie viel radiatorfläche für einen i7 4770k und titan x sli benötigt wird. 

gruß


----------



## Skaugen (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Ich gehe mal von einem Stromverbrauch von 250 Watt je Titan und 150 Watt für die CPU aus (bei OC steigt der Stromverbrauch stark an!), womit wir bei ~650 Watt wären. Aufgerundet 700 Watt.

Pro 100 Watt wird ein 120er Radiator empfohlen (Dicke des Radis ist egal) wenn es denn leise sein soll. Das wären dann bspw. ein 480er + 360er. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass es kaum Gehäuse gibt, wo du soviel Radiatorfläche innerhalb sinnvoll unterbringen kannst (ohne das einer die Abwärme des anderen abbekommt), womit ich dir zu einem externen MORA rate (dieser hat auch genügend Reserven für OC).

Also zum Beispiel sowas:
Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT black | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya G-Changer NOVA 1080 Radiator 60mm - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder in der 140mm-Lüfter Variante
Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT black | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## tapsebaer (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Also das System wird nicht overclocked, das ist nicht nötig. Ich sah nur bei dem video der hm6 das die für ihre drei asus 980 strix nur einen 360 Radiator verwenden obwohl diese pro stück 300w haben. So flüsterleise muss das jetzt auch nicht seien, so lange sich die Temperaturen bei der titan besser...

Gruß


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Es sollte inzwischen bekannt sein, dass diese sog. "Höllenmaschinen" von den ausgesucht unprofessionellsten Akteuren unter dem PC Himmel zusammengeschustert werden, die aufzutreiben sind. Vorrangiges Ziel scheint immer zu sein, aus möglichst hohem Budget möglichst wenig zu machen. Wenn man also sehen will wie man´s besser nicht macht, sind die Dinger stets einen Blick wert, aber für mehr als ein abschreckendes Beispiel sind sie wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen. Das war schon bei der ersten Auflage so und hat sich mehr oder weniger stark bei fast allen Jahrgängen dieser imho eher misslungenen Werbeaktion bis heute fortgesetzt. Vergiss also bitte die "HM" als Recherchequelle oder als Vorlage. Besonders was den Kühlungsbereich betrifft ist das keine gute Idee, wenn du etwas Vernünftiges bauen willst - selbst ohne Silent-Ambitionen. Das gilt imho aber nicht ausschließlich für die verbaute Kühlung bei den Dingern (obwohl es dort oft auffällig schlechte dimensioniert wird), sondern für so ziemlich jedes Detail dieser Geld-Verbrennungsanlagen aus dem Hause PC-Welt von denen die meisten bisherigen Exemplare in den Augen vieler auch noch als ausgesprochen hässlichen gelten (geht mir auch so). 
Im Übrigen verbraucht die GTX 980 max. ca. 190W bis 200W in punktuellen Spitzen und ca. 155W bis 160W unter realer Volllast, aber dennoch ist mit drei davon nicht zu spaßen (mal ganz abgesehen von einigen Nachteilen die ein Triple-SLI-System sonst noch so zu bieten hat...).

Was die Radiatorfläche angeht hat Skaugen schon vernünftige Ansätze genannt. Ein 120er pro 100W ist ein guter Ansatz, damit der PC mit Sicherheit leiser und merklich kühler als mit Lukü betrieben werden kann. Wer echte Silent-Ambitionen verfolgt, sollte u. U. sogar schon eher auf etwas in Richtung 75W oder gar 50W pro 120er schielen. Aber auch ohne auf extrem geringe Lautstärke aus zu sein, sind zusätzliche Reserven bei der Kühlfläche nie verkehrt (z. B. in Bezug auf die erreichbaren Temperaturen). Selbstverständlich gibt´s es auch da Möglichkeiten es zu übertreiben, aber davon ist man mit einem MoRa selbst für relativ überschaubaren Systemen meist noch recht entfernt.
Unübertaktet ist deine CPU mit ihren knapp 90W im Maximum jedenfalls nahezu vernachlässigbar, aber zwei Titan X mit je ca. 275W Maximalverbrauch und ca. 250W unter realer Volllast sollte schon ordentlich Kühlfläche gegenüber stehen, wenn das Ganze irgendeinen Sinn haben soll. 

Grundsätzlich kann man zwar auch mit erstaunlich wenig Radiatorfläche sehr hohe Leistungen abführen. Im Endeffekt muss die Radifläche nicht größer sein, als die Kühlfläche der originalen Luftkühlung, um abzusichern, dass die Hardware nicht den Hitzetot stirbt, aber natürlich zu dem Preis, dass die Hardware genauso schlecht und laut gekühlt bleibt wie unter Lukü. Der einzige Vorteil den eine Wakü dann noch bietet wäre die freie Positionierung des Radiators. So könnte man den oder die Radiatoren z. B. extern unterbringen, um wenigstens einen geringen Vorteil zu erlagen, weil nicht mit warmer Gehäuseluft gekühlt würde, bzw. Letztere nicht aufgeheizt würde - je nach Einbaukonfiguration im internen Fall. Allerdings will man sich die lauten sehr hochdrehenden Lüfter die bei so grenzwertigen Auslegungen in jedem Fall nötig sind, weder intern noch extern antun. Lediglich im Idle oder unter niedriger Belastung wäre so was erträglich (eben wie unter Lukü). Ein solches Szenario kann aber wohl kaum das Ziel sein, wenn man auf Wakü setzt und etwas davon haben will. Der Vorteil einer Wakü besteht letztlich darin, dass man eben erheblich mehr Kühlfläche als bei Lukü nutzen, und die Hardware auf diese Weise bei niedrigen Temperaturen und leiser als unter Lukü betreiben kann. Gekühlt wird in beiden Fällen letztlich mit der Raumluft. Nutzt man also den Flächenvorteil einer Wakü nicht aus, kann man sie sich in den meisten Fällen schlicht und einfach sparen. Da die Erbauer der "Höllenmaschinen" wie oben erläutert, schon fast traditionell ihre Ahnungslosigkeit beim Aufbau von PCs zur Schau tragen, baut man dort natürlich genau das ein, was den wenigsten Sinn hat. Ein schlechteres Beispiel für einen "HighEnd"-PC ist meist schwer aufzutreiben, aber wenn man mal auf so ein Nagativexempel verweisen will, hat man, fast ohne es sich den Unfug genauer ansehen zu müssen, wenigstens immer eine Anlaufstelle .


----------



## Trash123 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Es gibt gute Gehäuse in denen man genügend Radis unterbringen kann...z.b. Enthoo Primo oder Tt Core X9...


----------



## tapsebaer (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Danke erstmal VJoe2max für den Roman  
Wow das öffnet mir echt die Augen über die HM. wären dann laut Faustregel 720mm Radiatorfläche nötig (2 x 250w (titan x sli) + 90w - 100w (i7 4770k))? sprich 2 x 360mm radiatoren. im Moment habe ich einen 360er und einen 240er, ich denke das reicht nicht aus oder? 

@Trash123: also das enthoo Primo gefällt mir eigentlich gut, nur weis ich nicht wie ich dann noch hdds einbauen kann.

Vielen Dank erstmal für die gute Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## the_leon (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Die HHDs verfrachtest du mit nem Adapter in nen 3,5" schacht, oder du baust 2,5" hdds auf die Rückseite des MB trays.


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Mit nem Adapter? Was denn für einer? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz...
Sorry wenn ich mich so dumm anstelle :p


----------



## SpatteL (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Da gibt es welche zu kaufen, mit denen du 3,5" Platten in ein 5,25" Schacht bekommst.
Nebeneffekt ist, die Platten werden entkoppelt.

MfG


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Ah ok ich jetzt verstehe ich. Ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Aber nochmal zu dem radi, 360+240 reicht nicht aus oder? Auch wenn die ein bisschen schneller drehen...


----------



## Trash123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Da wirst du dann keine Freude dran haben, da erstens die Temps nicht besser sind als die mit Luft und dir die Lüfter dann die Ohren voll heulen...
In welches Case wolltest du dann die WaKü einbauen. Ist immer die Frage wieviel Fläche du einbauen kannst. Je mehr umso besser, denn dann kannst du die Lüfter langsam laufen lassen. Der Sinn einer WaKü...


----------



## the_leon (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Das reicht, dass sie nicht schmelzen, aber dann bleibst du besser bei Lukü!


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Also ich habe das fractal Design Define S im Blick. Ist optisch sehr schön, hat keine unnötigen 5,25" laufwerkschächte und viel Platz für Radiator und Reservoir. Könnte da dann statt dem 240 nen 360 einbauen. Das wäre dann genug oder?


----------



## Trash123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Du kannst da in den Deckel einen 420er und in die Front einen 280er einbauen, durfte dann grad so ausreicheausreichend...
Würde dann die Nexxxos 30mm empfehlen.


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Man kann oben zwar einen 420er reinbauen, aber ich weis nicht wie das mit der dicke ist. Vorne kann ich ja auch noch einen 360er rein tun


----------



## Trash123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Oben 420er und Front 360er....das ist zu knapp....


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Eben, deswegen vorne und oben 360er


----------



## Trash123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Warum beharrst du so auf den 360er???


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Weil ich schon einen habe  und weil der 420 in der dicke limitiert ist


----------



## Trash123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

OK... den 420er gibt es auch in 30mm...schaue mal nach, ob du im www jemand findest, der einen 420er und einen 360er in das Case verbaut hat. Wie gesagt, würde eng werden.
Wenn du zwei 360er einbaust wird es von der Kühlleistung ziemlich eng werden...


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Ok ich gucke mal nach. Aber rein rechnerisch (250 x 2 + 100 = 600 w ---> 6 x 120mm Lüfter---> 720mm) würde es ja gehen, aber wenn das knapp wird muss ich mal gucken...


----------



## Trash123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Titan mit 250Watt zu veranschlagen ist optimistisch....250Watt sind die Werksangaben...aber deine Entscheidung


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Ich dachte die trifft zu :o ich bin zu naive  auf der fractal Seite steht "(A thickness limitation of 55mm for both radiator + fan applies on 420, 280 and 140 mm radiators)" wie dick darf der Radiator jetzt seien? Mit Lüftern?


----------



## SpatteL (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

na 55mm mit Lüfter.
Standardlüfter sind 25mm, also bleiben 30mm für den Radi.

MfG


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Welche Radiator - Lüfter Kombination würde denn passen?


----------



## the_leon (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Nexxos ST30 420mm und 3 NB-PK2


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Der nexxxos sieht echt gut aus  sind die Lüfter geeignet für ein Radiator Setup?


----------



## the_leon (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Wenn sie nicht geeignet wären, dann würde ich sie dir nicht empfehlen 
Das sind eig. die derzeit besten radiator lüfter!
Für vorne dann 3 NB-PL2!


----------



## Trash123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Japp...


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

ja sorry leokasi  wollte mich nur nochmal versichern. haben die anderen für vorne dann mehr durchsatz oder wie? habe im moment auf dem 360er Radiator so Corsair Lüfter drauf. sind die ganz falsch?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*



tapsebaer  schrieb:


> Ah ok ich jetzt verstehe ich. Ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Aber nochmal zu dem radi, 360+240 reicht nicht aus oder? Auch wenn die ein bisschen schneller drehen...


Eine Fury mit 250W Abwärme hat wieviel Radiatorgröße? Einen 120mm Lüfter? Wenn Du nur einen Kreislauf bauen willst, achte darauf, dass das kalte Wasser zuerst die CPU kühlt, und danach die GPUs. Dann solltest Du mit den beschriebenen 360+240 hinkommen. Vie Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## the_leon (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Ne, ich weis nicht, welche Corsair Lüfter du hast.
Die Nb lüfter sind halt die besten radi lüfter.
Die PK2 sind 140er Lüfter
Die PL2 sind 120er lüfter.


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

@interessierter User: wie sollte der Kreislauf aussehen?
Ehm ich glaube ich habe diese quiet oder high static pressure mit den wechselbaren Ringen.


----------



## bennySB (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Es macht keinen Unterschied in welcher Reihenfolge man die Komponenten abfährt,hazotdschr der AGB kommt vor der Pumpe. 
Das Wasser transportiert in sich bereits die Wärme und in einem eingeschwungenem Kreislauf sind die Temperaturen an jeder Stelle halbwegs identisch.


----------



## tapsebaer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Dachte ich mir auch aber interessierterUser hatte geschrieben das das Wasser erst in die cpu gegen solle dann würde auch ein 360+240 reichen. Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz...


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*

Das ist wurscht. So wie es bennySB geschrieben hat ist die Reihenfolge richtig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: wie viel Kühlfläche?*



bennySB schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Unterschied in welcher Reihenfolge man die Komponenten abfährt,hazotdschr der AGB kommt vor der Pumpe.
> Das Wasser transportiert in sich bereits die Wärme und in einem eingeschwungenem Kreislauf sind die Temperaturen an jeder Stelle halbwegs identisch.


Dann miss einfach mal, was das Wasser nach dem Kühler und vor dem Kühler für eine Temperatur hat. Es hängt von der Wassergeschwindigkeit ab. 
Ich stelle meine Pumpe immer so langsam wie möglich, es wird dann leiser. Wenn man natürlich der Pumpe die Maximalfördermenge erlaubt, gibt es 
in der Tat kaum Temperaturdifferenzen. In Deinem Fall reden wir bei max. übertaktetem System von gut 800W Abwärme, auch wenn Du nicht übertakten
willst, wirst Du es in zwei Jahren garantiert machen. Real in Spielen ist auch etwas weniger, weil niemals CPU und 2xGPU auf 100% arbeiten. Rechnen
wir trotzdem kurz damit.

* DeltaT in [K] = Energiemenge / Wärmkapazität mal Massenstrom*
mit Energiemenge in [W] : 800W = 800J/s
mit Pumpenleistung min. 0,3l/min Fördermenge: 0,005l/s =>  0,005kg/s oder 5g/s
mit Wärmekapazität Wasser: 4,200 J/(g·K)

Delta T = 800 / (5 x  4,2 )= 38K  

Natürlich würde niemand Dein System mit 0,3l/min Pumpenfördermenge betreiben, übliche große Pumpe mit 450 l/h kommen auf 7,5 l/min.
Sie sind dann aber nicht mehr wirklich unhörbar. Die Fördermenge geht linear in die Temperaturerhöhung ein, doppelte Fördermenge, halbe
Temperaturdifferenz. Bei 3l/min bist Du dann  irgendwas um 4°C Differenz, aber dann wird es je nach Pumpe schon hörbar. Achte also auf große 
Durchflussmenge. Es kann sich darum  lohnen, zuerst in die CPU und dann die GPU zu gehen. 

Zumindest mache ich das mein meinem FX-9590 so, weil das arme Schwein natürlich bis zum geht nicht mehr übertaktet werden muss.


----------

